# Baba 30 battery bank



## stancox (May 2, 2011)

Hello,

I'm looking for some advice about the best way to move my house and starting batteries from their present location in the bilge to someplace higher and dryer. My baba does not have a berth behind the nav station. Any ideas?


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi Stan. Welcome to SailNet! Cool Perry boat. It's too bad the original location is not working out. Other than being wetter, it seems like such an ideal place to have heavy batteries. I assume you have looked into ways to keep the bilge dry, or the battery sealed?


----------



## stancox (May 2, 2011)

Well, not really. I have an a/c unit that drains condensate into a sump that never seems to work, so the entire bilge is always wet. I have also taken on water due to a cracked cockpit drain hose, and the batteries got submerged pretty quickly. I was wondering about moving the battery bank up under the settee and converting the space in the bilge into a fresh water tank (currently located under the settee). Was wondering what other Baba owners may have done.


----------



## UPHILL (Dec 22, 2010)

I have 2 group 27 batt. under my chart table seat. I also have a quaterberth set up. I am not really sure where else you could put more batteries, besides the bilge.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Have you looked at tall batteries? Some of these would elevate battery terminals quite a bit, AND increase your capacity.


----------

